# NM Single Six Hammer on NM Blackhawk???



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Will they interchange or does someone make a replacement that is close? The hammer on my Single Six is so much easier to reach with my thumb than the one on my Blackhawk. The Blackhawk hammer rolls up too high for me to reach it comfortably.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm fairly certain they are different heights, with the centerfire version being much taller than the rimfire due to the thicker cylinder and subsequently required larger frame.

Ruger offers (or has offered) a Bisley model in several frame sizes, and the Bisley hammer is often touted as being easier to cock due to its shape. You might call Ruger and ask them if the Bisley hammer can be installed on a normal Blackhawk, and if so, what they would charge to get it done.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I know that the Bisley will interchange. Bob Wright has posted several times on interchanging the two. My problem is that Bisleys do not exist in my area. Two years of gun shows and I have yet to see one that I can put my hands on or just see at all. Therefore, I don't know if it is what I am looking for. I guess if I can find one cheap enough, I could just switch it out and see if I like it. Thanks for the advice.


----------

